# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Тамадейская беседка > Наша география >  "Клуб Мастеров Праздника Ставропольского края"

## MAGISTRA

Доброе время суток! :flower:   Прошедший в Ставрополе майский фестиваль "Арт-Магистраль" стал ярким событием в регионе. Возможность  встретиться с профессионалами России и Украины -счастливый случай для тех,чье призвание -дарить праздник. Мы подружились,познакомились и главное увидели своих коллег,которые приехали  из края совершенно с другой стороны. Эта новая,высокая грань отношений и творческих планов послужила стартом для глобального проекта "Клуб Мастеров Праздника Ставропольского края". И мне приятно,что движение МОД "Ин-ку" активно развивается в реале...
*13 июня 2011 года состоялось официальное открытие клуба!*  Наши планы можно измерить  масштабами вселенной. Это и профессиональное развитие, проведение акций,праздничных мероприятий, а главную ставку мы делаем на имя участника. Имя - как бренд. В дальнейшем планируем развитие веток клуба: музыканты и видеографы.. Большому кораблю - большое плаванье!!

[IMG]http://*********net/1432360.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1427243.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1397547.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1430315.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1423147.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1410859.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1408811.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1391403.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## MAGISTRA

Друзья, во всех регионах - присоединяйтесь! Знаю,что очень активно работает клуб в Саратове!  Чем больше профессиональных объединений будет по всем регионам и странам,тем быстрее и более качественно мы сможем  реализовать идеи МОДа. И конечно хочется,чтобы индустрия праздника,как отдельное направление стало элитарной!  Кого поздравлять следующего???)))) Будем дружить клубами!!

----------


## MAGISTRA

10 июня в Ставрополе состоится первое социальное мероприятие клуба. Праздник,посвященный "Дню семьи,любви и верности".

----------


## angara26

Привет всем! Рада видеть знакомые лица! Марина, открытие клуба -это здорово, МОЛОДЕЦ!

----------


## KAlinchik

> 10 июня в Ставрополе состоится первое социальное мероприятие клуба. Праздник,посвященный "Дню семьи,любви и верности".


Мариша, как прошло все, расскажи....

----------


## Ясмин

Алинка, думаю, что 10 июля все-таки будет мероприятие. Сам день Петра и Февронии - 8 июля.

Завидую по-хорошему ведущим Ставропольского края (и тюменцам, и оренбуржцам). И очень хочу, чтобы и у нас можно было вот так собраться с ведущими и что-нибудь замутить.

----------


## MAGISTRA

Всем привет! Да,я ошиблась,конечно же 10 июля все будет. Обязательно расскажу как мы отметили этот чудесный праздник!!

----------


## Абадонова Татьяна

Добрый вечер! Праздник уже послезавтра!!! И я вновь увижу дорогих мне людей!!!



> Завидую по-хорошему ведущим Ставропольского края (и тюменцам, и оренбуржцам). И очень хочу, чтобы и у нас можно было вот так собраться с ведущими и что-нибудь замутить.


Асенька! Я уверена, что такие люди как ты, обязательно что-нибудь замутят и у себя!

----------


## Ludochka-69

Ура! Мы это сделали! 10 июля состоялся "общественный дебют" Клуба Мастеров праздника СК.
Подробности следуют...

----------


## MAGISTRA

Вот и состоялось первое социальное мероприятие клуба. Праздник к "Дню Семьи,любви и верности". В программе был праздничный концерт, детская программа, игровая программа и аниматорские танцы -направление "Зумба". Наверно нельзя передать словами чувство гордости за своих коллег. В какие -то моменты бежали мурашки по телу. Когда в самом начале представляя клуб подумала,а ведь еще пару месяцев назад мы просто знали,что такие люди есть,а сейчас мы стоим на одной сцене вместе и делаем одно общее дело! Это такое счастье,ребята!  Мои слова благодарности:
Славе Карабанову.г.Изобильный
Тане и Андрею Абадоновым г.Зеленокумск ( Таня ведущая и наша форумчанка,Андрей приехал поддержать и снять на видео!!)
Ставропольчане и форумчане:
Люда Чернышова ( Людочка69)
Ира Иванилова
Андрей Шустов
Ирина Полякова
Валерия Егорова (Лерчонок)
Елизавета Авдеева
_ Диджеи
Андрей Кольцов
Михаил Минаев
Валерий Смирнов
-- Команда суперпрофи!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/2809698.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ясмин

Какие родные имена. :) Люблю вас, ставропольцы! А расскажите хоть в подробностях, что да как. Фото будет?

----------


## MAGISTRA

[IMG]http://*********org/1908364.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1920653.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Shusteer

Ой, девчонки, какие же Вы молодцы! Хочется такого же, аж руки чешуться...

----------


## ЗАМИР

Ребята! Какие же вы дружные! Радуюсь вашим успехам как своим. У нас тоже есть своя организация, но то ли менталитет, то ли еще что-то неуловимое и труднообъяснимое, но сложно двигаться в этом направлении.
Я давно мечтаю (и об этом знает моя коллега в Запорожье Лена Кузнецова) о славянском Дне семьи. У нас почему-то принято отмечать этот день 15 мая и уже третий год все сводится к  Параду одиноких невест. Я считаю, что Парад невест - это отдельное мероприятие, которое нельзя приурочивать и, тем более,  проводить в День семьи. Но я все таки не теряю надежды на осуществление своей идеи. 
А ВЫ-МО-ЛОД-ЦЫ! Удачи, успехов и попутного ветра.

----------


## Ясмин

Красивые какие! А Андрей - просто франт!

----------


## Окрыленная

А мне обидно, что я нахожусь совсем рядом, но руки и ноги связаны..А можно вопросик.. Ромашечки... как такие делали???? уж очень я на них в последнее время помешана..

----------


## MAGISTRA

[IMG]http://*********org/1909404.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2817917.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2763645.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/1914527.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2791293.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/1943198.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## MAGISTRA

> Ромашечки... как такие делали???? уж очень я на них в последнее время помешана..


Ира,ромашки сделаны по принципу цветов бумажных,что в магазинах для праздников продаются. Их делал художник одной из участниц клуба.

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Красивый   атрибут-ромашки,   только   мне кажется   по  типу   веера   сделан.      Фотки   красивые!

----------


## Ludochka-69

О нашей акции сегодня по ТВ в местных новостях сказали (и показали)! 
Мы прозвучали именно, как Клуб «Мастеров праздника СК»
У Марины интервью взяли..
А то значит, что мы о себе заявили на весь Ставропольский край!
Ура! 
Первый кирпич заложен!

----------


## Абадонова Татьяна

> Красивый атрибут-ромашки, только мне кажется по типу веера сделан. Фотки красивые!


Все верно, они сделаны по принципу веера из очень жесткого фатина, и прикреплены на дощечки тоненькие. Я после того как их увидела, тоже загорелась сделать. 
А вообще, праздник получился!!!! Я рада, что у меня есть такие коллеги-друзья!

----------


## Любаша И.

Какие Вы все умнички и молодцы!От души рада за Вас и приятно знать,что Вы здесь рядышком!А Марина прирожденный организатор!за что не возьмётся все на Высшем уровне!Тьфу-тьфу на Вас!Только Успехов!!!!!

----------


## MAGISTRA

[IMG]http://*********net/1890174.gif[/IMG]

19 августа "Клуб мастеров праздника Ставрополья" проводит праздник  "Яблочный спас" в Крестовоздвиженском  храме города Ставрополя!

----------


## Ясмин

Маринка, прямо в храме?

----------


## MAGISTRA

Нет, площадь перед храмом

----------


## Ясмин

Здорово! Ждем фотоотчет. :)

----------


## MAGISTRA

Добрый день! Всех с праздником -Преображение Господне -Яблочный Спас!
Завершилось торжество,в самое ближайшее время покажем фото. Что дал нам этот праздник?  Конечно новый опыт и новую тему - церковные праздники. Появилась договоренность о том,что будет проведен круглый стол с Отцом Владимиром, настоятелем церкви по теме проведение свадеб,правильности понимания самого действа,традиций, смысла реанимации старинных обрядов и правильное понимание смысла. Ведь в погоне за зрелищностью мы зачастую делаем ошибки. Вот такие успехи клуба!

----------


## MAGISTRA

[IMG]http://*********ru/3059650.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/2155300.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/3079106.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/2151204.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/2130724.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/3063746.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/2134820.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/2129700.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## irina77

Доброе время суток!!!! Какая гордость пронизала всю мою сущность, пока читала сообщения!!!!!Очень хочется быть не только рядом с вами, но и вместе с вами.Буду следить за анонсами и приложить все силы для встречи с вами, мои глубокоуважаемые!!!!!!

----------


## MAGISTRA

Благотворительный праздник в гематологическом отделении Детской больницы Ставрополя.
Елизавета Авдеева, Ирина Иванилова, Валерия Егорова, Марина Голик

[IMG]http://*********su/1926357m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/1939669m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/1932501m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## MAGISTRA

Отрывная акция в  Ставропольской художественной галерее Сергея Паршина "День открытых дверей..в дуроме")

[IMG]http://*********su/1907925m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/1904853m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/1961172m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## MAGISTRA

Участие ведущих Клуба Мастеров праздника СК в  выставке "Свадебный Мир Ставрополья", где был впервые представлен буклет клуба. Позитивные отклики зрителей, украшением выставки стали агентства наших участников - Елизаветы Авдеевой и Вячеслава Карабанова.

[IMG]http://*********su/1950935m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/1956055m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/1957079m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## MAGISTRA

Активное участие КМП СК принимает в семинарах и форумах России и зарубежья:

*Международный форум ведущих "Одесса поднимает паруса" - Одесса 2012
Марина Голик, Андрей Шустов, Владимир Диканский
*
[IMG]http://*********su/1951958m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/1941718m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/1931478m.jpg[/IMG]

*Международный форум ведущих "Гелиос" -Москва -2012, "Северная Тамадея" -г.Санкт-Петербург -2012
Татьяна Абадонова(г.Зеленокумск) и Людмила Чернышова* 

[IMG]http://*********su/1920233m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/1909993m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/1939689m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## MAGISTRA

*30 апреля участники клуба блистали на празднике,посвященном 3х-летию  сайта "Мамы Ставрополья". Это был один из лучших праздников и наши мастера вызвали положительный отклик и интерес горожан!*

Творческая команда клуба: Людмила Чернышова, Любовь Хализева(видеограф),Валерия Егорова, Елизавета Авдеева, Елена Каськ, Ирина Пахомова,Ирина Иванилова  и Михаил Минаев (Дж)

[IMG]http://*********su/1929448m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/1925352m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/1917160m.jpg[/IMG]

Видеосюжет о празднике!

----------


## MAGISTRA

*Это был настоящий праздник!
*
17-18 мая Клуб Мастеров Праздника Ставрополья отправился в путешествие по Краснодарскому краю. Главной целью было посещение свадебной выставки и потом отдых на море. Настроение отличное,предвкушение от встречи с краснодарскими ведущими. И вот этот долгожданный момент настал! Встретились родные люди, столько эмоций,позитива! 

[IMG]http://*********su/2020692m.jpg[/IMG]
*Валерия Егорова, Людмила Чернышова, Ирина Музыченко(Краснодар),Марина Голик, Лилия Клементьева(Майкоп),Светлана, Елизавета Авдеева, Елена Наумова(Краснодар),Борис Авдеев, Сергей Тунник(Краснодар),Михаил Минаев, Любовь Хализева(видеограф клуба) 
*
Выставка была яркой и конечно на память останутся красивые фото:
*Людмила Чернышова (Людочка69)*
[IMG]http://*********su/1970516m.jpg[/IMG]
*Ирина Музыченко (Краснодар)*
[IMG]http://*********su/2018647m.jpg[/IMG]
*Лилия Клементьева(Майкоп) успела дать интервью*
[IMG]http://*********su/2009431m.jpg[/IMG]

А поговорить? Стильное кафе,столько вкусностей и вкусных разговоров...ну конечно же о праздниках)))) И еще совместных планах! 
[IMG]http://*********su/1993047m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/2002263m.jpg[/IMG]

*Думаю,что дружеской встрече ведущих  южного региона быть!!* И в уже в самое ближайшее время мы назначим дату нашего мероприятия! 

После выставки море...солнце..ах,как же это было здорово!! Наша любимая Лерчонок (Валерия Егорова) провела с нами шаманский ритуал исполнения желаний! Шумом барабанов мы подняли всю Архипо-Осиповку)))  
[IMG]http://*********su/1979735m.jpg[/IMG]

Два дня пролетели незаметно. Но какие это были два дня. Мы еще больше сплотились, строим планы на будущее. Столько тепла, смеха,радости, душевного комфорта. Хочется просто летать. И   конечно,как всегда одно пожелание - ведущие и организаторы праздников - объединяйтесь! Это так здорово,когда вы понимаете,что рядом единомышленники,коллеги,друзья. И вместе в своих городах вы можете сделать ооочень много!

----------


## Петухова Ольга

Здравствуйте! Здесь тоже тишина... Земляки! Здравствуйте!

----------

